# Does your weight indicate what your bra size will be?



## Satan Claus

Especially for girls who are 125 lbs - 130 lbs...what is their average bra size? I'm curious to know for myself lol don't think I'm a creep.


----------



## Eudaimonia

Do you want to guess my bra size if I give you my weight or should I give you my bra size and then you guess my weight?


----------



## Moya

No, it's primarily decided by genes, although a woman might go up some sizes if she gains significant weight. I've also known overweight women with very small breasts, though, so I'd say it's a gene thing.
Average bra size, IIRC, is 34B to 34C, depending where you live.


----------



## Coburn

Absolutely not. Bra size is determined by two primary things: genetics and external environmental factors such as exercise and nutrition.


----------



## spiderfrommars

No, weight doesn't determine bra size. If you're trying to figure out for yourself, just figure out your bra size. Measure your ribcage, then around your breasts: the difference between these numbers will indicate cup size. You can find charts on the internet for this. (Average cup size should be B or C, if that's what you're curious about.)


----------



## Tjones

Exercise and nutrition don't affect your bra size. That suggests that women with a large bra size are unhealthy.


----------



## SirenaChitzoph

Tjones said:


> Exercise and nutrition don't affect your bra size. That suggests that women with a large bra size are unhealthy.


Exercise CAN change the shape of one's breasts though, so if you have a bunch of muscle under your tits they're going to be rather different from someone who doesn't. I've started working out and while my actual sacks of fat haven't changed in size all too much, I still need new bras. 

ANYWAYS! I have nothing to add, really. If you're trying to find your bra size, get measured and stuff like people above have recomended, and if you're trying to compare the size of your breasts to the weight average, don't. It really isn't that important. Just love however much fat you have on your chest.


----------



## Red Panda

Breast size is determined by genes, however some women when they gain weight, the gain fat in their breasts as well (that's why most obese women have large breasts), and if they lose the weight, their breasts get smaller too (which causes sagging if it's very extensive). For others, the breast size is unaffected and it's probably those who have breasts that don't get larger with weight gain anyway. 
If you want to learn your size the best way is just measure it.


----------



## firedell

No. At my biggest I was a B cup, smallest a C cup, and now I am a D cup. I put it do to more with my age due to the growth rather than weight.

It's easy enough to measure yourself, and if you struggle go to a fitting shop.


----------



## electricky

Sure there's some correlation between weight and bra size, generally bigger person=bigger bra, but there's also a lot of individual difference.... There could be two 200lb women where one is a 36DD and another is a 32HH, or two 100lb women where one is a 26G and one is a 32A (but almost surely not 36DD or 32HH), and so on and so forth. Narrowing it down to 125-130 lbs., I would guess you to be somewhere in the 28-32 C-G range (I guess the average of that would be 30DD/E, not that the average girl is actually wearing those, they are probably wearing 34B/C because that is the sister size that is widely available), but this is still a huge range to look through and not completely inclusive. 

This is where one of my latest threads comes in handy 
http://personalitycafe.com/health-fitness/166829-bra-size-calculator-yeah-one-actually-works.html


----------



## Ice_Queen

My cup size doesn't really change with a change in weight itself, but it did go up a full cup size from my pregnancy. Even after I lost quite a bit of the pregnancy weight, I never went down a cup size.


----------



## intjonn

girls, girls, girls....... does any of it really matter since whats goes in the bra is really meant to go into a kids mouth?

mammary glands baybee thats ur genetic disposition find a kid to give some milk toooooooooo.............. fulfill u'r evoluitonal disposition or where's ur value? and u'r like haven a THREAD abowt bra size? first wurl issues baybee. non issues baybee

Bra size??? soundz like total?????? get some woman balz and well be a woman - go bra less.

*<<<<<<<-------------------take it frum a koon!*


----------



## Satan Claus

intjonn said:


> girls, girls, girls....... does any of it really matter since whats goes in the bra is really meant to go into a kids mouth?
> 
> mammary glands baybee thats ur genetic disposition find a kid to give some milk toooooooooo.............. fulfill u'r evoluitonal disposition or where's ur value? and u'r like haven a THREAD abowt bra size? first wurl issues baybee. non issues baybee
> 
> Bra size??? soundz like total?????? get some woman balz and well be a woman - go bra less.
> 
> *<<<<<<<-------------------take it frum a koon!*


Your spelling and grammar would make an ISTJ cry and it also brings shame to your fellow NT's.
~ An ENTP


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

I'm an SP and bad spelling and grammar is as annoying to me as off-key singing.
Haha, I'm off topic.
Bra size. That was the topic. If the bra fits and doesn't feel as if it is digging into your body, causing you to squelch your screams of pain, then the actual size doesn't really matter. It's like any other piece of clothing. It should fit comfortably and not make you feel as if you're in a straightjacket.



Satan Claus said:


> Your spelling and grammar would make an ISTJ cry and it also brings shame to your fellow NT's.
> ~ An ENTP


----------



## Aquamarine

Now at 82kg I am a 42DD (UK size) or a 95E in European size. I can't really compare to earlier, because I was probably still developing. Once when I was around 70kg my breasts were about 36C.
For your weight range, I'd expect a 32B at least or 36C at most.


----------



## Arya

I think bone size would tell you more. Bigger boned people are going to have a bigger ribcage, and thus bigger band sizes. I do know that some skinny girls have very large bra sizes though. I'm not one of them. I think I calculated myself at 26 D. I'm a dancer though. Girls who have spent their entire life dancing are often very small chested. Body shape makes a difference too. One of my friends is the same weight and height as me, but she has an apple shaped figure, whereas I have a pear shaped figure, so she has a bigger bra size.


----------



## dizzycactus

lets say we can define a standardized baseline of genetic pre-disposition towards breast size. In other words, the variation of the breast size among individuals of equal weight. Then, breast size increases proportional to fat accumulation from that point, probably somewhat in proportion to the baseline size. 

so, lets say a 60kg girl has (and lets just use a number for the sake of maths) breast size of 10, and another 60kg girl has a breast size of 5. if they both put on 20kg, and lets assume a direct proportionality to simplify things whilst maintaining the analogy, the first girl might have a breast size of 13.33, and the other 6.667. 

I'm not sure if it really is directly proportional like that, but I think that, generally, breast size is influenced both by weight gain and genetic inherent tendency towards a certain size, and that those with a genetic tendency towards larger breasts will gain more size with the same weight gain. I make the last assertion because sometimes fatter girls can have small breasts, hence breast enlargement due to weight gain cannot simply be a certain portion of that weight gain, else all fat girls would have at least average or greater breast sizes. 

/subjectanalysedinsaddetailconsideringtopic


----------



## Satan Claus

dizzycactus said:


> lets say we can define a standardized baseline of genetic pre-disposition towards breast size. In other words, the variation of the breast size among individuals of equal weight. Then, breast size increases proportional to fat accumulation from that point, probably somewhat in proportion to the baseline size.
> 
> so, lets say a 60kg girl has (and lets just use a number for the sake of maths) breast size of 10, and another 60kg girl has a breast size of 5. if they both put on 20kg, and lets assume a direct proportionality to simplify things whilst maintaining the analogy, the first girl might have a breast size of 13.33, and the other 6.667.
> 
> I'm not sure if it really is directly proportional like that, but I think that, generally, breast size is influenced both by weight gain and genetic inherent tendency towards a certain size, and that those with a genetic tendency towards larger breasts will gain more size with the same weight gain. I make the last assertion because sometimes fatter girls can have small breasts, hence breast enlargement due to weight gain cannot simply be a certain portion of that weight gain, else all fat girls would have at least average or greater breast sizes.
> 
> /subjectanalysedinsaddetailconsideringtopic



Bra size of 10? What?


----------



## Scootaloo

firedell said:


> No. At my biggest I was a B cup, smallest a C cup...












wut.


----------



## firedell

Scootaloo said:


> wut.


Weight wise.


----------

